# MySQL-Datenbank auf Windwosserver installieren



## FKFK (27. Aug. 2008)

Mir wurde dieses Forum empfohlen und hoffentlich kann mir hier weitergeholfen werden.
Also ich hab das Problem: Wie kann man eine MySQL-Datenbank auf einen Windwosserver installieren?
Und dann braucht man da doch noch MyAdmin oder so etwas, um das zu verwalten oder?

Hoffe, dass ich so schnell wie möglich gute Antworten bekomme

Gruß FKFK


----------



## Till (27. Aug. 2008)

Unter Windows ist das recht einfach, die Firma MySQL bietet nämlich die Datenbank inkl. Windows Installer an:

http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.0.html#win32

Wenn Du sowieso einen php fähigen Webserver unter Windows laufen hast, dann nimm phpmyadmin, ansonsten gibt es inzwischen auch ein paar nette Administrationstools als Windows GUI Anwendungen für MySQL:

http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/gui-tools/5.0.html


----------



## FKFK (28. Aug. 2008)

Vielen Dank!
Ist das ist das mit dem Installer, dann jeweils das unterste wo dabei steht: "mit Without installer (unzip in C:\)" und muss da dann noch irgendwas eingerichtet werden, damit er erkennt das das nen Server usw. ist? Also es ist ein Windowsserver, auf dem auch normale Daten liegen und der als Arbeitscomputer noch zusätzlich verwendet wird.
Und hat phpmyadmin Vorteile gegenüber den andren Tools?

Dann noch eine Frage: MySQL ist doch kostenlos und man muss ich auch nicht anmelden oder etwas derartiges?

Danke nochmals für die Links und dass meine Fragen immer so gut beantwortet werden! Ich hab halt leider einige Fragen...


----------



## planet_fox (1. Sep. 2008)

> Dann noch eine Frage: MySQL ist doch kostenlos und man muss ich auch nicht anmelden oder etwas derartiges?


Ja



> Arbeitscomputer noch zusätzlich verwendet wird


ein server dient als arbeitscomputer ?



> Und hat phpmyadmin Vorteile gegenüber den andren Tools?


phpmyadmin ist wohl eins der meist eingesetzten tools über mysqldatenbanken zu verwalten


```
Wie kann man eine MySQL-Datenbank auf einen Windwosserver installieren?
```
Über phpmyadmin geht das ganz einfach 


was willst du genau machen, vielleicht hilft dir sowas wie xamp mehr weiter
schau mal hier xamp


----------



## FKFK (1. Sep. 2008)

Ja, ein Arbeitscomputer dient als Server (ich weiß, dass er dann leider keine so hohe Geschwindigkeit vorzuweisen hat)

XAMP ist ja nur um einen Server zu erstellen, der Server ist aber schon vorhanden...

Gibt es eine kleine Anleitung zu phpmyadmin, wo insbesondre drinsteht, wie man einen Benutzer hinzufügt? Und ist phpmyadmin MySQL dabei oder muss es extra runtergeladen werden? Und wo kann man am besten phpmyadmin runterladen?


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2008)

> XAMP ist ja nur um einen Server zu erstellen, der Server ist aber schon vorhanden...


Nein, xampp ist ein Paket, das einen Websever inkl. mysql und phpmyadmin enthält, so dass Du gleich loslegen kannst.

phpmyadmin ist ein php script, Du benötigst einen php fähigen Webserver, um es auszuführen.

Da Du Dich vermutlich mit den einzelnen Komponenten nicht so auskennst, würde ich Dir sehr zu xampp raten, wenn Du phpmyadmin nehmen möchtest. Ansonsten mache ienfach das, was ich Dir oben beschrieben habe. Installier das mysql Paket von der mysql homepage und nimm eines der windows admin tools für mysql.


----------



## FKFK (2. Sep. 2008)

OK.
Danke!

Das Problem ist einfach, dass es ein fremder PC ist, auf dem wichtige Daten gespeichert sind, und der Besitzer auf keinen Fall möchte, dass unnötige Software draufkommt oder eine in irgendewelcher Weise behindernde oder risikohafet Software draufkommt...
Wie gesagt, der Besitzer möchte, dass den Daten nichts passiert.
Gibt es auch eventuell ein Paket, was nur phpmyadmin enthält oder was nur phpmyadmin und MySQL enthält? So viel ich gelesen hab, gibt es ja xampp in verschiedenen Varianten.

Ansonsten müsste alles geklärt sein! Bis auf das mit phpmyadmin. Aber nochmals vielen Dank, dass ihr das so gut erklärt habt und ihr mir so gut weitergeholfen habt!
Ich werde das Forum auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen!


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2008)

Du solltset Dir mal phpmyadmin genauer ansehen, die hat wie jedes OpenSource Projekt auch eine Homepage. Dann lies Dir mal die Systemvoraussetzungen durch und dann wirst Du verstehen warum Dir hier zu Xampp geraten wird.

http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/index.php


----------



## planet_fox (2. Sep. 2008)

phpmyadmin ist in php geschrieben und php benötigt einen webserver zum interpretieren des quellcodes. Daher benötigst du diese dinge wie webserver und php .

Versuch doch mal das ganze erst auf einem testsystem zu installieren


----------



## FKFK (3. Sep. 2008)

Ja, php usw. müsste alles klappen.
Aber wie installiert man phpmyadmin eigentlich?

Und falls es intressiert, ich möchte eine Hompage mit Websitebaker(.com, nicht die nachgemachte Version .de) auf dem Server machen.


----------



## planet_fox (3. Sep. 2008)

phpmyadmin ist in xamp schon intigriert, 



> Und falls es intressiert, ich möchte eine Hompage mit Websitebaker(.com, nicht die nachgemachte Version .de) auf dem Server machen.    	Gestern 20:03


?? 



> .com, nicht die nachgemachte Version .de


??


----------



## planet_fox (3. Sep. 2008)

siehe auch hier

http://help.websitebaker.org/pages/de/basis-doku.php


----------



## FKFK (4. Sep. 2008)

Ja, genau das mein ich.
Aber ich möchte halt keinen Server wie bei xampp installieren oder sonst etwas am Server verändern. Wie gesagt darf ich am PC von dem Besitzer nichts grundlegendes verändern und das mit den Voraussetzungen müsste auch klappen, aber ich würder gerne einfach nur phpmyadmin+MySQL installieren.
Oder gibt es eine andre Möglichkeit, wie man das hinbekommt, dass ich einfach nur einen Benutzerzugang+Kennwort benötige für die Datenbank, damit Websitebaker automatisch zugreifen kann und die Daten dort eintragen kann...


----------



## Till (4. Sep. 2008)

> Aber ich möchte halt keinen Server wie bei xampp installieren oder sonst etwas am Server verändern. Wie gesagt darf ich am PC von dem Besitzer nichts grundlegendes verändern und das mit den Voraussetzungen müsste auch klappen, aber ich würder gerne einfach nur phpmyadmin+MySQL installieren.


Auf der phpmyadmin Seite warst Du vermutlich immer noch nicht, sonst würdest Du diese Frage nicht stellen.



Zitat von FKFK:


> Oder gibt es eine andre Möglichkeit, wie man das hinbekommt, dass ich einfach nur einen Benutzerzugang+Kennwort benötige für die Datenbank, damit Websitebaker automatisch zugreifen kann und die Daten dort eintragen kann...


Womit wir wieder beim Anfang wären:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5044&postcount=2


----------



## planet_fox (4. Sep. 2008)

Es besteht aktuell  keine möglichkeit php anwendungen wie websitebaker und phpmyadmin mit mysql server zu betreiben. Ob dies möglich ist den nächsten Jahren bleibt ab zu warten. Ich denke eher nicht. Ich rate dir mal dich zu informieren was ein Webserver macht was php ist und was ein mysql server ist .

Sorry für meine ausdrucksweise, aber wir kommen so nicht weiter.

Du versuchst einen Kuchen  zu backen ohne backofen aber mit teig


----------



## FKFK (4. Sep. 2008)

1.Funktioniert alles, was ich gesagt hab, da ich schonmal mit Hilfe von Websitebaker dies alles gemacht hab, jedoch waren phpmyadmin und MySQL schon vorinstalliert.
2.Hab grad ne config.php erstellt und gesehen, dass MySQL schon installiert ist (da steht MySQL Support
enabled
Active Persistent Links 0 
Active Links 0 
Client API version 5.0.32 
MYSQL_MODULE_TYPE external 
MYSQL_SOCKET 
MYSQL_INCLUDE MYSQL_LIBS ), ein Verwaltungsprogramm wahrscheinlich auch.

*PHP Version 4.4.9*


System Linux infong 2.4

Dann muss ich nur noch php erneuern. Und wäre das dann doch Linux?? Und das mit MySQL müsste doch laut den oberen daten vorhanden sein?


----------

